# .img Imagedatei brennen/umwandeln?



## SMueller (2. März 2002)

Hallo...

Ich hab ein Archiv heruntergeladen (http://planetmirror.com/pub/astaro-linux/asl-1.900.iso.gz)
und nun das ganze entpackt.

Jetzt habe ich die image datei xyz.img
Nun suche ich ein Programm das diese Imagedatei brennen kann...
Easy CD-Creator 4, CDRwin 3.xx, Nero 5.x geht nicht. Und mit CloneCD ist mein Brenner nich kompatibel...

Wahrscheindlich wurde die Imagedatei unter Linux erstellt, und bei mir funkt der brenner nicht unter linux!

Hab den HP CDWriter+ 7510e

THX
MfG
SMueller

[edit]
Es heisst das die Imagefile das format "CDROM ISO-9660" hat...
[/edit]


----------



## Shiivva (2. März 2002)

hm, soweit ich weiss, ist .img das typ. Clone CD Image. Und keins der Brennprogramme, die ich sonst kenne, kanns importieren oder öffnen.

D.h. das einzige was mir einfällt, ist, das Image mit Isobuster
oder WinIso zu "entpacken" und dann die Dateien einzeln zu brennen.
Musst halt nur vorher schauen, obs ne bootable CD sein soll.


----------



## SMueller (3. März 2002)

Ja, es soll eine bootable cd werden...

Aber ich werds mal versuchen es mit WinISO zu entpacken!

Danke,
MfG
SMueller


----------

